# Autres langages > Python > GUI > [Python 3.X] interface utilisateur visualisation donnes de capteur

## choce001

Bonjour  tous et  toutes, 

Assez novice en python je tente de raliser une GUI ou je pourrais visualiser les donnes de diffrents capteurs au cours du temps.
Dans cette interface j'aimerais avoir des boutons pour slectionner quelles courbes afficher ainsi que des champs de saisie pour rentrer la plage de donnes a afficher (temps)

J'aimerais quelque chose comme ceci:



Pour l'instant je parviens grace a Tkinter a afficher un graphique ou  crer des champs de saisie/ boutons mais je ne parviens pas  les assembler.
Je serais tres reconnaissant de tout aide appoorte 

Merci

----------


## wiztricks

Salut,




> Pour l'instant je parviens grace a Tkinter a afficher un graphique ou  crer des champs de saisie/ boutons mais je ne parviens pas  les assembler.


Si vous ne donnez pas plus d'indications sur ce qui vous bloque illustr par quelques lignes de code, pas facile de vous suggrer autre chose que l'tude des exemples matplotlib qui montrent comment intgrer des courbes  une interface graphique tk.

- W

----------


## choce001

alors, ici je fais un programme avec 2 champs de saisie qui permettront de choisir les min et max de l'axe des abscisse 


```

```

Ici j'importe mon fichier texte qui contient pour chaque ligne la date et l'heure, date unix( nbr de seconde depuis1/1/1970) , donne capteur 
Je plot ensuite la donne capteur sur le graph



```

```

j'aimerais assembler ces codes pour avoir le graph et les 2 champs de saisie pour modifier les abscisses

Merci 

Ps: doc text en piece jointe

----------


## wiztricks

> j'aimerais assembler ces codes pour avoir le graph et les 2 champs de saisie pour modifier les abscisses


C'est bien ct description du besoin, mais  ne dit rien sur ce qui vous bloque.

- W

----------


## choce001

Voici le code que j'ai lorsque je les assemble mais cela me cre 2 fenetres diffrentes car j'ai un probleme de geometrie, je ne sais pas comment placer les widgets ou je le souhaite 



```

```

----------


## wiztricks

> Voici le code que j'ai lorsque je les assemble mais cela me cre 2 fenetres diffrentes car j'ai un probleme de geometrie, je ne sais pas comment placer les widgets ou je le souhaite


Il n'y a pas de soucis ct "geometrie" mais une ambigut dans le choix du gestionnaire de la disposition des widgets (le "geometry manager") car vous avez commenc  placer vos widgets avec .pack pour  la fin utiliser .grid. Dans une fentre, c'est l'un ou (exclusif) l'autre.

- W

----------

